# photo tent



## hanau (Jun 23, 2007)

i need to build a photo tent this weekend.
can someone tell me a good and quick way to build one that i can put together locally.

i looked around walmart and could not fine one there that i have seen posted in other threads.

i am totally lost when everyone talks about the lights.

thanks for any help


----------



## rhahnfl (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's a link to the Wal Mart online tent:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5030889

Portable Lighting Studio Kit, PS-101


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 23, 2007)

Try this:
http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html
Or:
http://www.creativepro.com/story/feature/19002.html
or:
http://www.photocritic.org/2005/building-your-own-light-tent/
or:
http://www.eyefetch.com/tutorial-light-tent-101.aspx

There is lots  more on the net. 
[]


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey John, If you not in a big hurry, have a look on eBay. Last time I looked there were over 400 for sale.
Good Luck.
Les In Alberta


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 27, 2007)

sorry i'm so late to chime in but if you haven't built it yet, white posterboard makes a nice, cheap lightbox. check out the end of this thread, i posted some pictures of the one i built. if you don't care to shine the lights into the box, you can cut holes in the top and sides and cover with a sheet or pillowcase or something.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=24046&SearchTerms=light,box

as far as lights go, just go to walmart of homedepot or a hardware store and look for compact fluorescent bulbs that have a "daylight finish" with a temperature rating somewhere between 5000k and 6500k (this refers to degrees kelvin). you should be able to find some that are equivalent to a normal 75 watt or 100 watt. these bulbs are curly in appearance and they're the ones that everyone is using to go "green". hope this helps.


----------



## hughbie (Jun 28, 2007)

many people have mentioned the light tent from wal-mart.  i just bought me one of those and the camera i use is a cannon powershot A630.  i did upgrade the lights from the 20 watt that came with the tent to 35 watts.  this is working great for me.  take a look and the results


----------



## Jamie (Jul 10, 2007)

I have never figured out what a tent is good for. If I want to disperse the light, (I have two goose neck lamps with fluorescent bulbs) I hang a piece of white mesh over the bulb. That takes the hard-line off the pen but by adjusting the lights I can get the highligh where I want it and I like the hard line to show off the finish.


----------

